#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-18
<Armageddon> clear
<compengi> @seeb magaltavor
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: "seeb" is not a valid command.
<compengi> @see magaltavor
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: "see" is not a valid command.
<compengi> @seen magaltavor
<ubotu-lb> compengi: I have not seen magaltavor.
<ghantoos> @beam magaltavor
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: "beam" is not a valid command.
<ghantoos> shit
<compengi> @seen Magaltavor
<ubotu-lb> compengi: I have not seen Magaltavor.
<compengi> hmm..
<ghantoos> @seen compengi
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: compengi was last seen in #ubuntu-lb 6 seconds ago: <compengi> hmm..
<ghantoos> krkr
<Armageddon> compengi, and batrak are here
<ghantoos> accurate
<compengi> hehe
<Armageddon> woohoo !
<Armageddon> kifo el batrak ?
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<Armageddon> kifo el compengi ?
<ghantoos> arma!@#!@#
<compengi> hi ghantoos
<ghantoos> Armageddon: good and you?
<compengi> good good and you
<ghantoos> hey compengi :)
<Armageddon> good good
<Armageddon> rawe2
<ghantoos> @help
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ghantoos> @list
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, Misc, Owner, RSS, Seen, Services, and User
<ghantoos> @list Services
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: ghost, identify, invite, nicks, op, password, unban, and voice
<ghantoos> @list password
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: 'password' is not a valid plugin.
<ghantoos> hehe
 * compengi kicks ubotu-lb in the ass
<ghantoos> @password
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ghantoos> :'(
<compengi> @whois ghantoos
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: "whois" is not a valid command.
<Armageddon> @hump compengi
<ubotu-lb> Armageddon: Error: "hump" is not a valid command.
<ghantoos> @getout
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: "getout" is not a valid command.
<Armageddon> damn
<compengi> lol
<compengi> useless bot.
<Armageddon> see
<ghantoos> google maps now does weather.. they will never stop these guys..
<Armageddon> it can't even hump compengi
<ghantoos> http://t.co/3tjlnYq
<compengi> @google http://t.co/3tjlnYq
<ubotu-lb> compengi: No matches found.
<Armageddon> ghantoos, if you put spying on people aside, those guys are good
<compengi> @google my hump
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Black Eyed Peas - My Humps - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEe_eraFWWs>; my hump - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY0xgRA_Sk0>; My humpS - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBZD_mmzfVM>; BLACK EYED PEAS LYRICS - My Humps: <http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blackeyedpeas/myhumps.html>; My Humps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (2 more messages)
<ghantoos> Armageddon: you spy on people! :)
<compengi> Armageddon, ^
<Armageddon> ghantoos, no I was talking about google
<ghantoos> Armageddon: i know ;)
<ghantoos> bon yalla, back to work!
<Armageddon> ghantoos, have fun
<compengi> Armageddon, are they spying?
<Armageddon> ghantoos, are you in Canada ?
<Armageddon> compengi, of course they are
<ghantoos> Armageddon: yes
<Armageddon> ghantoos, cool :D
<ghantoos> super cool!
<ghantoos> @super cool!
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: "super" is not a valid command.
<ghantoos> !@#
<Armageddon> ghantoos, it's a useless bot
<ghantoos> @!@#!@#!@#
<ubotu-lb> ghantoos: Error: "!@#!@#!@#" is not a valid command.
<ghantoos> hehe
<ghantoos> now he's mad..
<Armageddon> yes he is
<compengi> lol
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-20
<Armageddon> clear
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-18
<sco76> lubotu3: hi
<Armageddon> that's a bot
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-19
<rapacity> lol.
